# تصميم روضة للأطفال



## قيصر الأكاسرة (7 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني اقدم لكم اول تصميم لي 

وهو عبارة عن مخطط لـ روضة اطفال 

وكما تعلمون من الصعب الحصول عليها فقد قم بتجميع بعض المعلومات 

حتى ظهر هذا التصميم وكما اخبرتكم فهو اول تصميم لي باتسخدام برنامج على الكمبويتر

لذلك اي ملاحظة الرجاء كتابتها وشكرا وانا اسف اني كتب التعريفات بالـ E لان الربنامج

لا يدعم عربي 

وهذا التصميم بين ايدكم 









وهذا رابط اخر 

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/8/7/photo/0807101208352csx5wgd3.jpg

وشكرا


----------



## blue. art (8 أغسطس 2010)

التعليق :انو غرف الروضة صغيرة وماهي ملائمة للاطفال المفروض تكون الغرفة اكبر شو ويكون فيها مكان خاص لنشاط الاطفال وقسم خاص للحمام بمقياس خاص للطفل وفي هذا القسم يوجد غرفة انوم الاطفال وفيه ركن للمشاجب انا اسفة اذا دايقتك بالتعليق بس انا صممت روضة اطفال وفي غرفة توزيعهاغير سليم لانها على زاوية يفضل انو تصمملها فرش خاص وشكرا


----------



## قيصر الأكاسرة (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ولملاحظاتك 

ولكن هل من الممكن ان نرى مشروعك المتعلق بالروضة اذا سمحت


----------



## عبدالله لصور (8 أغسطس 2010)

اخي اعد النظر في اتجاه فتحات الابواب ......!


مساحة غرف دورات المياة wc بالنسبة للمساحة الفصول الدراسية ..!؟


...................


----------



## قيصر الأكاسرة (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخي عبد الله اشكرك من قلبي على ملاحظاتك


----------



## blue. art (9 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن كتيييير انو تشوفو بس ماعم بعرف كيف ممكن انو اعرضو لاني جديدة ع المنتدى وبس اعرف اكيد رح تشوفو بس هو اقل من عادي ومتوفر فيه جميع شروط لعمل الحضانة لاني طالب هندسة سنة ثانية واسف ع الازعاج مرة تانية


----------



## nfish (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## eng.nanno88 (24 فبراير 2012)

nice


----------



## سديم الروح (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا .. شو البرنامج الي صممت فيه العيادة ع الكمبيوتر؟


----------

